# I'm looking for a good auto body shop on Long Island New York



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello everybody,
I'm looking for a good reasonable price auto body shop on Long Island New York to have my Corrado repainted. Does anybody have one that they can recommend that does good and reliable work?
Thanks.


----------

